# 93 Sentra EGR problems



## eddiefromcali (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys, new B13 owner here with couple of EGR issues.

Picked up the car from a buddy and trying to register it here in California but EGR is being stubborn....so far Ive done

Tested EGR valve, holds vacuum, cleaned seat, cleaned ports.
New BPT
New EGR Solenoid
New EGR temp sensor
New vacuum lines
Cleaned TB port, EGR tube from manifold, tube from EGR to BPT.

Heres where Im at....

I have vacuum at the solenoid...If I unplug it, the valve moves and it works, but if I plug it in, the vacuum is cut off. Not sure why/if the ECU is telling the solenoid to do this but I cant get it to work. 

Has anyone ran into this? Possibly bad ECU? Any help diagnosing this would be appreciated...$40 reward to whoever nails it...No :bs:

This was my post on justanswer as well...dude just stopped helping

http://www.justanswer.com/nissan/7v...a-1993-nissan-sentra-1-6l-egr-valve-will.html


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

There are no wire connection to the EGR, are there (just vacuum lines)? I don't think there are, so that rules out a bad computer. Could be different as yours is a CA model.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 6, 2013)

the wires go to the vacuum solenoid, which in turn sends vacuum to the egr...bad ECU cant be ruled out yet


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

made me look. Has wires.


----------



## philritzert (Aug 20, 2010)

I hate to post anything non productive, but I have experienced this same problem on my 92. For the past four years, I have had the most difficult time passing emissions here in GA. I have concluded it is possibly a faulty ECM in mine, but I don't want to spend that much on a small chance. If I'm wrong, there's no benefit. 
I have tried everything you have mentioned, except the EGT (not available on Federal emissions vehicles). I would recommend checking the TPS, MAF, and ECT sensors as well. The ECM uses output from these sensors to determine when to open the EGR and for how long. (If the vehicle is warmed up, under load, etc.) Good luck and PLEASE post back if you come up with a solution.

Thanks


----------



## Vittor Monti (Jan 21, 2014)

When I drive the vehicle around town it putts around just fine.. but once I start going around 40 mph + It will start to spark knock, I changed out all the plugs and wires and distributor cap.


----------

